# Help finding a rescue in or around WV?



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

As much as I hate to do this I am going to rehome Princess my maltese and Sparkie my Bichon Mix (he has skin problems, which have been diagnosed by our vet). 

But I don't want to just advertise them in our local traders paper because I am afraid of who would get them. Any help would be greatly appreciated. So if you could give me a rescues email address I could email them and see if I can place them with someone who knows how to place dogs in loving homes.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I would contact Northcentral Maltese Rescue and AMA rescue (you could PM plentypets20, who is affiliated with AMA). I know that Northcentral has foster parents pretty much nationwide. Not sure about AMA but they may be able to direct you to someone in your area.

This must be a very hard decision for you. I'm sorry you're in this situation.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you have to rehome Princess and Sparky. It must be so hard for you but know you're doing it out of love for them. 
I was going to suggest Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue, SCMR, Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue. They're out of Chattanooga or else Northcentral at Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc.. I wish you good luck.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

United Maltese Rescue does DC metro area. Not sure if you are close to that. 
United Maltese Rescue


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I contacted Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue and Northcentral Maltese Rescue. Neither rescues could help me. I might be moving in the next month and they can not come with me. Any help would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I could not find an email for the other rescues you posted.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

AMA is the American Maltese Association. They are on the internet. They also are on petfinder.com And plentypets20 who is a member of this forum is involved with their rescue program. 

United Maltese Rescue is on the internet and is also on petfinder.com

Your bichon might be harder to place because of his skin issues. I have heard good things about Small Paws Rescue which rescues bichons. They are on the internet and on petfinder.com Here is the URL of the page from their website where they list multiple representatives in West Virginia. Small Paws Volunteers - West Virginia


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Can't help with suggestions, but I still wish you the best of luck (and timely so) in rehoming your babies. Good luck on the big move, too.


----------

